# Will We See Spacecraft Capable of Interplanetary Travel?



## FastTrax (Jun 19, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interplanetary_spaceflight


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Jun 19, 2021)

Quite impossible. Science can progress 500 years and it won't matter.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2021)

No.....


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 19, 2021)

no.....


----------



## Chet (Jun 19, 2021)

We already have spacecraft capable of interplanetary travel like the ones that have been sent to Mars and even as far as Pluto. I wouldn't underestimate what can be done in the future.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 19, 2021)

Chet said:


> We already have spacecraft capable of interplanetary travel like the ones that have been sent to Mars and even as far as Pluto. I wouldn't underestimate what can be done in the future.


Thats within the Solar System, not outside. Sure there are habitable (?) planets around Stars, but that distance is beyond science.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 19, 2021)

It will take some means of "warp speed", like that fanaticized in the science fiction movies.  Present Physics knowledge says that exceeding the speed of light is impossible....but who knows what science and technology might discover in coming centuries.  

If someone who lived a few hundred years ago were suddenly to appear in today's world, they would find it mind boggling.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 19, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interplanetary_spaceflight


This is fascinating stuff.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It will take some means of "warp speed", like that fanaticized in the science fiction movies.  Present Physics knowledge says that exceeding the speed of light is impossible....but who knows what science and technology might discover in coming centuries.
> 
> If someone who lived a few hundred years ago were suddenly to appear in today's world, they would find it mind boggling.



Monarch kirk say's it is so and so shall it be


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hey Trax


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hey Trax



I'm all moved into the new place, all is peachy keen. You okay?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

sorta. my life is crap right now but i'm ok.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> sorta. my life is crap right now but i'm ok.



Everybodies life is crap right now even though Coronacooties is on the wan but the side affects are what we are battling with now. My prayers are with you Dottie.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hope you're doin ok


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope you're doin ok



No, I am good. The move was good, a little complicated but good. Just hang in there, things will get better.


----------



## Chet (Jun 20, 2021)

If you want to see what future spacecraft propulsion might look like, either already proven or speculated, go to  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacecraft_propulsion. There is a chart at the bottom listing them.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jun 20, 2021)

too far away to see with naked eye


----------

